# Gage of wrapping wire.



## Friep (16/2/18)

Is the use of higher gauge wire for the outer wrap of fused claptons where the flavour is hidden?

Basically what I am trying to figure out is using 40ga and up for your outer wrap producing better foavour and the reason for this.

My understanding is that the outer wrap provides additional surface area and acts as a tipe of heatsink to provide better flavour.

For me then the thinner the wire of the outer wrap the more wraps around your core the greater the surface area the better the flavour or am I missing the plot?

Will there be a break point where the wire is so thin that it starts to become "solid" so that you loose the benefit of your claptons?

What gage wrapping wire produces good results?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (16/2/18)

Friep said:


> Is the use of higher gauge wire for the outer wrap of fused claptons where the flavour is hidden?
> 
> Basically what I am trying to figure out is using 40ga and up for your outer wrap producing better foavour and the reason for this.
> 
> ...



I use +10 up from the core wire(s). So, if my core wires are 26g then my wrapping wire will be 36g. I used to use 40g, but I found that it gunks up way faster than lower gauge wires. So I stick with either 36g or 34g. Very much flavor there is still

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Friep (16/2/18)

zadiac said:


> I use +10 up from the core wire(s). So, if my core wires are 26g then my wrapping wire will be 36g. I used to use 40g, but I found that it gunks up way faster than lower gauge wires. So I stick with either 36g or 34g. Very much flavor there is still


Also noticed a bit of increased gunking with the 40ga and I am a bit underwhelmed with the flavour made a few different one 26ga x 2 cores, 28ga x 2 and 5 x 32 all wrapped with 40 ga. My current idea is to do 3 x 28ga wrapped with 40ga but my 40ga is finished and I am contemplating if it is worth it to get a nother spool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (16/2/18)

Also wondering if it's worth it to go with the thinner gauge? 
I saw the gauges above 40ga and wondered what would the benefit of this be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Friep said:


> Also wondering if it's worth it to go with the thinner gauge?
> I saw the gauges above 40ga and wondered what would the benefit of this be.


If you leave the ends that you put in the screw holes unwrapped it give good quality flavour and the wire doesn't gunk up to quick.
Thats my view on my builds






Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

If it Gunk's.up I do a mini pitstop and remove wick dry burn till clean and re wick

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (16/2/18)

I build similar to @zadiac and like a build with a 10 guage difference between cores and outer wrap.
I've messed with many different fine guages from 32 to 44ga. Personally I dont go finer than 38ga. 40ga and lower tends to gunk up very fast and after a rewick there's a marked drop in flavour compared to a fresh coil.
Also found that 40 and finer gauges don't survive dry burning and found myself snapping outer wraps while trying tio clean the coils. Have to use a lower wattage to clean them off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Greyz said:


> I build similar to @zadiac and like a build with a 10 guage difference between cores and outer wrap.
> I've messed with many different fine guages from 32 to 44ga. Personally I dont go finer than 38ga. 40ga and lower tends to gunk up very fast and after a rewick there's a marked drop in flavour compared to a fresh coil.
> Also found that 40 and finer gauges don't survive dry burning and found myself snapping outer wraps while trying tio clean the coils. Have to use a lower wattage to clean them off.


That's why I leave the ends that screw into the posts exposed so it only heats up and not in direct path of current.check the PIC if you can make it out.
I had that same dryburn problems of wire burnthrough till I did this.but like I said that's my way of doing it

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (16/2/18)

Resistance said:


> That's why I leave the ends that screw into the posts exposed so it only heats up and not in direct path of current.check the PIC if you can make it out.
> I had that same dryburn problems of wire burnthrough till I did this.but like I said that's my way of doing it
> 
> Resistance is futile



I'm not sure I know exactly what you mean @Resistance - from your pic it's hard to make out but it looks like your cores are exposed at the ends? Am I right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Greyz said:


> I'm not sure I know exactly what you mean @Resistance - from your pic it's hard to make out but it looks like your cores are exposed at the ends? Am I right?


Ja I unwrap the ends that goes into the posts.that way it doesn't melt away and not in direct patway of the current and use any guage found that thicker guages on both core and wrap gibe me better flavour and nice lung hits.sorry about the PIC I tried several times to get a good one


Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (16/2/18)

Thanks for the replies seems like I will be giving 36ga a go and 38ga. 40ga seems to be out of stock also found that 100ft of 40ga doesn't last that long

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (16/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Ja I unwrap the ends that goes into the posts.that way it doesn't melt away and not in direct patway of the current and use any guage found that thicker guages on both core and wrap gibe me better flavour and nice lung hits.sorry about the PIC I tried several times to get a good one
> 
> 
> Resistance is futile



Then that won't fix the issue I have. What tends to happen is that the outer wraps snap while strumming them, especially when using 1 of those wire brushes. 
36ga is my happy place as it has fine enough to push out great flavour yet it has enough mass to carry a lot of wattage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (16/2/18)

Friep said:


> Thanks for the replies seems like I will be giving 36ga a go and 38ga. 40ga seems to be out of stock also found that 100ft of 40ga doesn't last that long



6 Tri-Core Fused Claptons - thats what 100ft of 40ga Lightening Vapes wire gets you before its finished

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Friep said:


> Thanks for the replies seems like I will be giving 36ga a go and 38ga. 40ga seems to be out of stock also found that 100ft of 40ga doesn't last that long


Friep try this experiment.double your 40g.then twist it before you wrap around your core.then strip away the ends to leave the core exposed.
In my PIC the wrap starts where the screwdriver points.and for me it even work on lower wattages aswell.

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Then you guys need to get lugs that would fit in your posts if its possible to find them that small.current follows the easiest path and thinner wire is easier to pass through that's why it burns away on dry burns.
I hope you come right though

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Strumming mean you brush it???

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (16/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Strumming mean you brush it???
> 
> Resistance is futile



Yep, same diff LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (16/2/18)

Greyz said:


> 6 Tri-Core Fused Claptons - thats what 100ft of 40ga Lightening Vapes wire gets you before its finished


Think I got maybe 8 coils out of mine various cores.
My two usable aliens are currently giving me the most vaping pleasure and I have been using them for more than a month now. Hope I can get new one's right. Currently looking for a build that would make my og goon 24 and the v1.5 shine hoping 28 x 3 wrapped with 38 will do the trick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (16/2/18)

Friep said:


> Think I got maybe 8 coils out of mine various cores.
> My two usable aliens are currently giving me the most valing pleasure and I have been using them for more than a month now. Hope I can get new one's right. Currently looking for a build that would make my og goon 24 and the v1.5 shine hoping 28 x 3 wrapped with 38 will do the trick



I have used that exact build, 3x28ga\38ga Ni80, in the Goon 1.5 and it really shines. I prefer that TriCore build over Alien, flavour is about the same as an Alien but needs less watts. 
I'm currently vaping on a pair of Fat Frame Staples in the Goon 1.5 and I'm thinking of putting a TriCore build back in it as the flavour was really good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (16/2/18)

Greyz said:


> I have used that exact build, 3x28ga\38ga Ni80, in the Goon 1.5 and it really shines. I prefer that TriCore build over Alien, flavour is about the same as an Alien but needs less watts.
> I'm currently vaping on a pair of Fat Frame Staples in the Goon 1.5 and I'm thinking of putting a TriCore build back in it as the flavour was really good.
> 
> View attachment 122604


Sounds like a winner will definitely give it a go thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Greyz said:


> Yep, same diff LOL


OK now I don't do that.I burn it clean.
On the mod if not that bad and with a mini blowtorch if its bad.and that my mini midweek pitstop then rewick and I'm done till I need to replace

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (16/2/18)

Resistance said:


> OK now I don't do that.I burn it clean.
> On the mod if not that bad and with a mini blowtorch if its bad.and that my mini midweek pitstop then rewick and I'm done till I need to replace
> 
> Resistance is futile


I also don't use a brush dry burn wait for it to cool a bit rinse and repeat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Sometimes due to dust and sand I have to do it more often.and to me it seems i get a better vape after I burn the soot off it

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Friep you meet to anneal also.after you rinse heat up again and let it cool naturally

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Then you guys need to get lugs that would fit in your posts if its possible to find them that small.current follows the easiest path and thinner wire is easier to pass through that's why it burns away on dry burns.
> I hope you come right though
> 
> Resistance is futile



Sorry Mnr but it's actually the opposite, thinner wire has a much higher resistance than lower ( think 28 gauge vs 22 gauge ) due to less space for the electrons to "flow through"... "electricity will always take the path of least resistance"... ahh N4 industrial electronics, how that textbook will never be forgotten 


It is worth pointing out though... a very small current will travel though the 40awg but with a resistance of +- 218 ohms per a meter compared to 13.81 Ohms per a meter for 28awg ni80 the current will be negligible 

So if 4.2V was applied to both: 

40awg = 0.02A
28awg = 0.30A (+- 10xmore )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Sorry Mnr but it's actually the opposite, thinner wire has a much higher resistance than lower ( think 28 gauge vs 22 gauge ) due to less space for the electrons to "flow through"... "electricity will always take the path of least resistance"... ahh N4 industrial electronics, how that textbook will never be forgotten


I had the textbook bro.
Take a normal straw and a KFC crusher straw.you pull harder on the crusher straw to get the stuff where it needs to be due to more surface.the thinner wire will get it there faster but will also heat up faster.
You can take a hosepipe and a fire hose.electricity follows the same principal you need more current to push it through a thicker wire.

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

Resistance said:


> I had the textbook bro.
> Take a normal straw and a KFC crusher straw.you pull harder on the crusher straw to get the stuff where it needs to be due to more surface.the thinner wire will get it there faster but will also heat up faster.
> You can take a hosepipe and a fire hose.electricity follows the same principal you need more current to push it through a thicker wire.
> 
> Resistance is futile


Me too bro industrial electronics n4 the green book not the brown one

Resistance is futile


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (17/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Me too bro industrial electronics n4 the green book not the brown one
> 
> Resistance is futile


Yup exact same one...


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

And thats where the confusion comes in same wire different gages can carry the same voltage but at different currents at about the same speed.thicker wire will carry more current and dissapate the heat while smaller wire can't take the current of heavy loads and heats up faster.

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

Resistance said:


> And thats where the confusion comes in same wire different gages can carry the same voltage but at different currents at about the same speed.thicker wire will carry more current and dissapate the heat while smaller wire can't take the current of heavy loads and heats up faster.
> 
> Resistance is futile


So are we friends now or are we still going to argue instead of help our buddies

Resistance is futile


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (17/2/18)

Fully agreed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

The problem comes s with the wraps being much longer than the cores. That's why I strip the ends where it connects to the posts so current doesn't go directly through the thinner wire and if I use thicker wire for wrap I do the same.the resistance changes by wire length not coils on DC

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

AC is a different ballgame on its own that's why its studied seperately

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

Right now I'm using flat nichrome wire not kanthal on my builds.not something you find anywhere

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Right now I'm using flat nichrome wire not kanthal on my builds.not something you find anywhere
> 
> Resistance is futile


This is a bad PIC but I tried to get it as good as I can






Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

There I'm cleaning it





Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

Now rewicked





Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

And at .4ohms I can't focus this fone but at 35w then prime then use.kylin tank base modified dripper





Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

And ready for action





Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

Hope this help you guys and keep us posted pls

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

Reason I'm using flat nichrome is because I think I figured out clapton and needed to experiment with other wire

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

@Friep @greyza @Smoke a lama just ry.to strip the wrap of an old coil and try it in n your Atty.if it works for you guys then we got the bull by its horns 

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

Resistance said:


> @Friep @greyza @Smoke a lama just ry.to strip the wrap of an old coil and try it in n your Atty.if it works for you guys then we got the bull by its horns
> 
> Resistance is futile


@friep @Greyz @Smoke_A_Llama

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

Greyz said:


> Then that won't fix the issue I have. What tends to happen is that the outer wraps snap while strumming them, especially when using 1 of those wire brushes.
> 36ga is my happy place as it has fine enough to push out great flavour yet it has enough mass to carry a lot of wattage.


Ya you probably vape at high wattage.what you doing is changing the temper of your coil. So if you changing cotton don't remove it burn it off (open air) or cut it off and anneal your coil then its not too brittle

Resistance is futile


----------

